# Meeting other dogs



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Unsure if it's a young puppy thing (16 mo old), a golden thing, or a training issue-

so everytime mine goes nose to nose-he'll start zooming around the other dog-doing circles. It looks like play. He is my first super social dog.

note - these are unplanned meeting incidents.

So is this normal play behavior?

I do realize it might be a training issue bc he shouldn't go to another dog without my approval - so any ideas on how to train?

We do have "Not Now" but that only works at a distance - and is ignored during the spontaneous nose-to-nose greetings.

Thanks


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

When do the unplanned greetings take place? On leash?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It’s normal behavior, your dog wants to play. Not all dogs are friendly, sooner or later your dog will find one of those.
Basic obedience starting with sit, followed by heel and here will enable you to control the behavior.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> When do the unplanned greetings take place? On leash?


Hi. We're on a long line and the off leash dog charges at us.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

SRW said:


> It’s normal behavior, your dog wants to play. Not all dogs are friendly, sooner or later your dog will find one of those.
> Basic obedience starting with sit, followed by heel and here will enable you to control the behavior.


Thanks. He seems way over threshold and ignores me so it's tough to catch his attention. I think his response is to zoom away. He's pretty fast. When he encountered a snappy dog in the past / I swear he jumped back 5 feeet.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

In what situation is an off leash dog just allowed to run up to your dog? Are you walking in a dog park or a place that lets dogs off leash?

If you can avoid having your dog in this kind of situation, it would basically solve your problem and prevent any kind of negative experience. If these are strange dogs, you have no idea how they’re gonna respond to your dog.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

aesthetic said:


> In what situation is an off leash dog just allowed to run up to your dog? Are you walking in a dog park or a place that lets dogs off leash?
> 
> If you can avoid having your dog in this kind of situation, it would basically solve your problem and prevent any kind of negative experience. If these are strange dogs, you have no idea how they’re gonna respond to your dog.


Leashes are required. Public park. Believe me I try but people don't care. Been lucky only one incident was aggressive. Only got in two conversations about it so far, reminding them about leash law. Realized I can't control it. But def agree with you that it's about managing the situation. We do as best we could.


i was concerned more about his reaction. It was almost like he wanted a chase.

edit oops forgot about the reactive manchester terrier


----------



## Halami (10 mo ago)

We enrolled our Golden into a doggie daycare 2 times a week for 3 hours each day. She was a timid dog around strange dogs and this allowed her to learn proper dog manners.
The owner of the daycare screens each dog for behavior and any aggressive tendencies. Those dogs are not allowed.
The daycare has several employees to engage with the dogs. They have indoor gym that opens to a large outdoor yard complete with pool for the summer.
Winnie comes home happy and exhausted. She has learned new respect for other dogs.
Only a suggestion if you have one available. Dog parks can be dangerous as there is no guarantee how other dogs will react and if owners will intervene.


----------

